#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Verschil reflex-horn en horn loades systems - uitleg gevraagd

## seppe30

tussen een reflex-horn en horn loades systems 

of een voorbeeld van een kast geven 

al vast bedankt 
groeten seppe

----------


## geenstijl21

Dag Seppe ik kan het jezelf gaan uitleggen maar hier staat het al:

*Welke zijn de soorten behuizingen (of "cabinets" of "boxen")?*

De drie belangrijkste soorten behuizingen voor luidsprekersystemen zijn:
[INDENT]- Gesloten box ("infinite baffle")
- Bass reflex ("vented")
- Hoorn systeem ("horn loaded" of "expo cabinet")[/INDENT]De verschillende soorten luidsprekerbehuizingen zijn hoofdzakelijk van belang voor de weergave van de lage tonen. Midden- en hoge tonen luidsprekers worden meestal gewoon in een gesloten box geplaatst. Naast de hierboven 3 vermelde veel gebruikte behuizingen zijn er nog andere, bijvoorbeeld 4de orde bandpass boxen (worden nogal eens gebruikt als losstaande subwoofer voor de huiskamer), 6de orde bandpass boxen, transmissielijn boxen (meestal heel complex en duur), electrostaten (verschrikkelijk duur), compound boxen, enzovoort. Buiten de bandpass boxen worden deze echter niet of nauwelijks gebruikt voor PA doeleinden. Meestal wegens het lage rendement van deze boxen.
*Gesloten box*

Dit is de meest eenvoudige soort behuizing. Omdat de lucht achter de luidspreker niet kan ontsnappen heeft dit ontwerp het grootste dempende effect op de achterkant van de luidsprekerconus. Een gesloten box is optimaal om een groot vermogen te verwerken en de basrespons is kwalitatief het beste, maar spijtig genoeg nogal sterk gedempt. Daarom moet dergelijke box (zeer) groot zijn om een goede basweergave te hebben. Om deze reden wordt een gesloten box niet veel (meer) toegepast.
*Bass reflex*

Een bass reflex heeft een open poort ("vent") al dan niet verbonden met een pijp welke de binnenzijde van de box verbindt met de buitenlucht. De grootte van deze opening en de lengte van de pijp zijn zeer kritisch en moeten afgestemd zijn op de karakteristieken van de gebruikte basluidspreker en de netto inhoud van de box. Het voordeel van een bass reflex is een goede basweergave in een (relatief) kleine box.
Bass reflex boxen worden het meest toegepast omdat ze eenvoudig te bouwen zijn en, indien goed afgestemd en niet te klein, een redelijk goede laag weergave hebben.
Het nadeel van bass reflex behuizingen is dat de frequenties beneden de afstemfrequentie niet worden gedempt. Hierdoor gaat de bass-speaker bij grote vermogens en lage frequenties onbeheerst bewegen wat uiteindelijk leidt tot het beschadigen van de bass-speaker. Daarom moeten de bassen beneden de toegelaten frequentie van de bass-reflex onderdrukt worden met een hoogdoorlaat filter.
*Hoorn systeem*

Bas en middentoon hoorn systemen bestaan in allerlei vormen en maten en zijn zonder uitzondering zeer complexe constructies. Het principe is dat ofwel de voorkant ("front loaded") ofwel de achterzijde ("back loaded") van de luidspreker verbonden wordt met een, meestal exponentiëel, uitlopende trechter. Het voordeel van een hoorn systeem is het gigantisch groot rendement vergeleken met gelijk welk ander luidsprekersysteem. De meeste hoorn systemen verhogen het rendement gemakkelijk met 6dB (dit is x 4) en meer. Hierdoor zijn grote geluidsdrukken met een zeer lage vervorming mogelijk. Ideaal dus voor een forse bassweergave. Het nadeel van hoorn systemen is de grootte en de complexiteit.
Hoorn systemen worden meestal toegepast voor professionele geluidsinstallaties en zijn de enige systemen om op een rendabele manier in grotere ruimtes (of in open lucht) voldoende geluidsdruk te verwezenlijken. Hierbij een foto van de _QS_ "Earthquake 822" welk een goed voorbeeld is van een hoorn systeem.

----------


## seppe30

dus als ik het goed begrepen heb zijn reflex horn ook een hoorn systeem 
maar met bass reflex en horn loades zonder bass reflex 


dus een eliminator is horn load 
en een w-bin van JBL is reflex -horn 

of ben ik mis 


groeten en heel erg bedankt

----------


## geenstijl21

> dus als ik het goed begrepen heb zijn reflex horn ook een hoorn systeem 
> maar met bass reflex en horn loades zonder bass reflex 
> 
> 
> dus een eliminator is horn load 
> en een w-bin van JBL is reflex -horn 
> 
> of ben ik mis 
> 
> ...



Volgensmij ben je mis: 

Horn loaded zijn simpelweg alle speakers met een hoorn ervoor.
Dit is een W bin principe  Zie je de vorm van de W 

De frequenties gaan via de wand naar buiten.

Bass reflex herken je aan open gaten al dan niet verbonden met een pijp.

Bassreflex kasten zijn goed voor bass op een dansvloer

Hoorngeladen kasten zijn goed voor bassen die ver moeten dragen, denk aan een buitenevenement

----------


## seppe30

ja dat weet ik maar hoe noem je dan een w-bin met met bas reflex

----------


## geenstijl21

> ja dat weet ik maar hoe noem je dan een w-bin met met bas reflex



Ik weet niet hoe je dat noemt...

Ik weet wel dat een aantal W-bins de Bass Reflex assists nodig heeft om toch nog een BEETJE output te krijgen rond de 50-60Hz...

----------


## seppe30

alvast bedankt 

voor de uit leg
 nu kan ik weer wat verder zoeken welke speakers ik ga kopen voor in mijn w-bin kasten( eliminator ) 

groeten seppe

----------


## geenstijl21

> alvast bedankt 
> 
> voor de uit leg
> nu kan ik weer wat verder zoeken welke speakers ik ga kopen voor in mijn w-bin kasten( eliminator ) 
> 
> groeten seppe



Kan me wel voorstellen dat je luidsprekers zoekt met een lage resonantiefrequentie en een lage QTS.


Klein tipje: Eminence Kappa 15 LF

----------


## seppe30

ik heb zelf geen ervaring met dat merk  

ik dacht zelf eerder aan de RCF LF15X400 

wat denk je daar van

----------


## seppe30

of voor de prijs wat te drukken de RCF LF15G401 

maar weet niet welke ik best neem 

al er iemand een ander idee heeft laat het me maar weten

----------


## geenstijl21

Uit de specs haal ik: The LF15G401 is ideal for use in applications where incredible power handling, long excursion and perfect control is required. Ideal for high quality professional bass reflex and bass-horn systems. 

Het zou best goed *kunnen* funtioneren. Kwestie van uitproberen.

Succes!!

----------


## Rademakers

> ja dat weet ik maar hoe noem je dan een w-bin met met bas reflex



Een w-bin met basreflexpoorten is een zogenaamde; Basreflex-geassisteerde hoorngeladen kast. De hoorn domineert in dat geval nog steeds (al kan dit meer en meer wegvallen bij een slechte basreflexafstemming). 

Je kunt het dan ook nog steeds een hoorn geladen kast noemen.


De LF15G401 is een goede keuze voor gebruik in een w-bin (op basis van Fs, Qts en Vas), al kan de laagweergave tegenvallen, echter sowieso een hekel punt bij kleine stacks, of een enkele w-bin per kant.

Gebruik van een lowcut/highpass op de afstemfrequentie van de poort is ten zeerste aan te raden.

Johan

----------


## seppe30

bedankt voor de uitleg ga binnen kort eens kijken voor die speakers 

en ook voor een gepaste versterker 
heb nog een klein vraagje als ik nu 4 w-bin kasten heb met RCF LF15G401
wat moet ik dan voorzien van top kasten en welk vermogen ?

groeten seppe

----------


## DMiXed

net een topic gelezen over een zelfbouw sub met de discussie hornloaded / bassreflex blablabla... snapte er niet heel veel van, dus ff zoeke of er heel misschien toevallig al eens uitgelegd was hoe en wat er nu het verschil is. 
_Joepie dat is er!_
Oke, duidelijke taal hier, het principe is duidelijk. 

Bassreflex zijn dus de meest gangbare kastjes (Denkt aan bijvoorbeeld de mackie SWA's, EV SbA 360, Soundprojects SP3-15 etc...). worden dus ook in grote getale geproduceerd en zijn ook goedkoper om te produceren, als de ingewikkeldere hornloaded subs.

Hornloads zijn dus duurder, ingewikkelder qua bouw, en halen het rendement flink omhoog, maar nu de vragen:

[LIST][*]hoe haal je dat rendement dan zo omhoog, die gangetjes in de sub zijn voor mij meer een doolhoof waardoor je harder gaat...logisch? neh... :Confused: [*]hoe ontstaat dat long-throw effect, wat je bij bassreflex dus (veel) minder hebt?[*]even een paar voorbeeldjes van een paar kastjes, eventueel met bouwtekening, zodat ik een idee krijg van maat/toepassing/klasse (kwaliteit en prijs, al zal die laatste wat tegenvalle :Big Grin: ) etc...[/LIST]
Verder gewoon een vraag uit nieuwsgierigheid, niet echt dringend voor toepassing, maar ben gewoon erg benieuwd hoe dit allemaal kan in zo'n stapeltje in elkaar getimmerd houten plankjes!
Thnx! :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> net een topic gelezen over een zelfbouw sub met de discussie hornloaded / bassreflex blablabla... snapte er niet heel veel van, dus ff zoeke of er heel misschien toevallig al eens uitgelegd was hoe en wat er nu het verschil is. 
> _Joepie dat is er!_
> Oke, duidelijke taal hier, het principe is duidelijk. 
> 
> Bassreflex zijn dus de meest gangbare kastjes (Denkt aan bijvoorbeeld de mackie SWA's, EV SbA 360, Soundprojects SP3-15 etc...). worden dus ook in grote getale geproduceerd en zijn ook goedkoper om te produceren, als de ingewikkeldere hornloaded subs.
> 
> Hornloads zijn dus duurder, ingewikkelder qua bouw, en halen het rendement flink omhoog, maar nu de vragen:
> 
> [LIST][*]hoe haal je dat rendement dan zo omhoog, die gangetjes in de sub zijn voor mij meer een doolhoof waardoor je harder gaat...logisch? neh...[*]hoe ontstaat dat long-throw effect, wat je bij bassreflex dus (veel) minder hebt?[*]even een paar voorbeeldjes van een paar kastjes, eventueel met bouwtekening, zodat ik een idee krijg van maat/toepassing/klasse (kwaliteit en prijs, al zal die laatste wat tegenvalle) etc...[/LIST]
> ...



Loop eens naar buiten, roep heel hard naar het einde van de straat, een beetje straat horen ze je aan het einde niet meer. Pak nu eens zo'n pilon zoals bij wegwerkzaamheden wordt gebruikt, zet die met de smalle kant aan je mond en roep nog een keer naar het einde van de straat, nu kijkt iedereen ineens wel op. :Big Grin: 
Ofwel, met een hoorn zorg je dat je geluidsenergie beter gestuurd wordt, in het geval van een hornloaded sub gaat dit niet helemaal op omdat lage tonen omnidirectioneel zijn. Maar bij een sub gaat er nog iets anders een veel belangrijker rol spelen en dat is de koppeling van de speaker met de omringende lucht. Zie het als een peddel die je door de lucht maait, je zult weinig energie nodig hebben om hem te bewegen, zet er nu een surfzeil voor in de plaats, die kun je lang zo makkelijk niet door de lucht roeien.
Kort gezegd zorgt een hoorn er dus voor dat de elektrische energie die in een luidspreker omgezet wordt in trillingen beter aan de lucht wordt doorgegeven.

----------


## Boi

Je zal de speaker moeten berekenen of hij wel in de W-bin past, anders kan je net zo goed je geld zo weggooien. En je kan die of die speaker wel gebruiken want in de specs staat dat hij ook in kleine hoorngeladen systemen past is alleen om aan te duiden dat de speaker bruikbaar is voor een hoorngeladen systeem, wil dus niet zeggen dat hij in jouw w-bin goed werkt.

----------

